# Guzzlers in disrepair!!



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

In the last two years, I have ran across I would say at least 25 guzzlers. All of them being in the foothills of the west deserts of Utah. I was surprised at the amount of them that are not working properly. Out of the about 25, I would say only 5-6 of them were in working order. I think about all the hard work that has been put forth, to make them. And how much they benefit the wildlife, yet they sit there useless. I should mention, these are both upland, and big game guzzlers. I did try to see if I could get them working, but most of them had a locked stainless steel box covering the valves. Has anyone else ran into guzzlers like this while in the hills?

Also as a word of warning, I have found abandoned guzzlers to be a favorite home to rattlers, and black widows alike.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That is very unfortunate to hear as I have personally been involved with and worked hard to install 3 of them in a different part of the state.

The ones I have seen or helped install are in areas I do not hunt or visit often so I have no idea how or if they are maintained.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I would be more then happy to help maintain or repair them. The majority of guzzlers I have ran across are pretty remote. I have thought to take bolt cutters to cut the lock, to access the valves. But figured I better not.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that the problem with the guzzlers is that a lot of dedicated hunters put them in for their service project, they are then forgotten. 

I know of half a dozen out in the Book Cliffs that as long as the hunters were in the DH program they were nice, clean and worked properly. But then once they got out they quickly turn into junk.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes Critter, I think this is a big issue. I would like to see a program put together to repair these guzzlers. We keep placing new one for Dedicated hours, but we are leaving them to rot. I think there is a great opportunity here.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd guess that maintenance would be fairly minimal, right?

Flush the collector lines and overflow lines, remove the silt from the bottom of the tank and that's about it right? Just have to get out there with some clean water, a generator and a pump.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Unfortunate to hear, I would certainly try to get in touch with the local area biologists or game warden or something and speak with them about it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Join the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation. They, along with the UDWR, are always looking for help maintaining and fixing guzzlers.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I am more then happy to help, but would prefer to do so without joining any group. I think I will contact the area biologist, and see what can be done. And what I can do.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I see they are installing another guzzler out by Vernon this Saturday, and are asking for volunteers that need DH hours.....


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

What I would like to see these organizations do, is put a little time and money towards upkeep on current guzzlers, paired with adding more guzzlers.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

american_jackal said:


> What I would like to see these organizations do, is put a little time and money towards upkeep on current guzzlers, paired with adding more guzzlers.


Limited funds and people to volunteer is the main issue. As already mentioned, check out the Utah Chukar & Wildlife Foundation. Alan with UCWF has probably single handedly been involved with more guzzler installations then anyone around and would have great insight for you on how you can volunteer and donate time/money.

Look at attending the UCWF banquet as this is a great event for specifically fundraising to assist with guzzler install/repairs and other upland associated projects.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I will try to reach out to Alan to see what I can do on my own, and as to what programs for repairing guzzlers might be possible. Does anyone have his contact information?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

All the info/numbers can be found below--

http://www.utahchukars.org/contact-us/

http://www.utahchukars.org/join-us-volunteer/

As said before- the UCWF is probably the best grounds roots org in Utah. Their sole purpose is doing actual work and they are always looking for volunteers for installing/maintaining guzzlers, doing chukar raising/releases, covey counts, etc.

I don't know of a better way to put $25 on the ground than thru the UWCF.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

The UDWR is also questioning if some of the guzzlers should be maintained. Short version - guzzlers help coyotes in all situations and this hurts kit fox.


----------

